# fabing a back drag edge .....any success?



## Premierplowing

I'll be mounting my meyers plow to my YJ shortly and from browsing the forums I gather that jeeps work well with driveways....has any one ever tried to make a backdrag blade for these lightweight plows with any success?
Just a thought that ran thru my skull
TIA


----------



## theplowmeister

I made a backdrag for my fisher 7 1/2 HD works great


----------



## sjwrangler

Do you have pictures of that edge? The weight alone worked well? What did you use for the edge?
I have a 78" Meyers, heavy, might also work.


----------



## theplowmeister

I mount the backdrag on the pivot pins for the trip edge









backdraging









Pushing









I tried making the backdrag out of an old cutting edge, but I found that it would brake. So I use mild steel. I weld on wear bars on the outer edges. works great out lasts cutting edges 3 to 1


----------



## Premierplowing

plowmeister
can you post some more detailed pics how you made room where the feet would go and how many spots is it mounted at?
thanks
Tim


----------



## martyman

I'm using a plastic blade and have an extra metal cutting edge that is going to get turned into a back blade...Nice work Plowmeister What's with the spring on the back? would be nice to make some way that when you back drag it puts some down pressure.


----------



## theplowmeister

for the trip edge.
Like I said the cutting edges grake when used as backdrag blades


----------



## martyman

theplowmeister;867685 said:


> for the trip edge.
> Like I said the cutting edges grake when used as backdrag blades


could you take one more photo of the back? I would like to see how that spring works.


----------



## theplowmeister

The spring is part of the plow not the back drag. go to fisher web site they have plenty of pictures. 
your light weight plow uses a mold board trip (the whole blade trips) you have springs too. on my plow its just the cutting edge that trips.


----------



## Jeep_thing

theplowmeister;868757 said:


> The spring is part of the plow not the back drag. go to fisher web site they have plenty of pictures.
> your light weight plow uses a mold board trip (the whole blade trips) you have springs too. on my plow its just the cutting edge that trips.


Yes, reviving 5 year old thread but... Thumbs Up

That is some nice design and fab work PM! And does that spring hold the back blade up out of the way when plow is raised? Or does the back blade swing freely? (noisy?)


----------



## theplowmeister

See post #9

no noise.


----------



## EHoward19

Has anybody tried this backdrag? http://www.zequip.com/store/snow-plow-back-drag-edge-straight-blade-90in.html


----------



## BigDBoots

Anybody.... Bueller... Ferris, i sure would like to know as well


----------

